# Sticky  Expobar leva Mk IV various models exploded parts diagram



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

Came across this. PDF can be downloaded here:

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.cremtechnical.co.uk/Leva_Exploded_diagrams.pdf&ved=0CEsQFjASahUKEwiasLPIurrHAhVCPRoKHYz6CuI&usg=AFQjCNGAWRO8d3lcVriRwkmz2y-gHWeYOA

Cheers

Russ


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

Dangerous. . .makes me want to mod something.

Thanks for digging this out, Russ.


----------

